# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Togarmı, Terah, Turhan

## atoybil

KUZEY ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü 

TOGARMİ, TERAH, TURHAN, THRRYEN 
TEVRAT, NUH'un gemisinin AĞRI Dağı'na konduğunu söyler. KUR'AN'da ise CUDİ Dağı'na oturduğu belirtilir (Hud Suresi, 44. Ayet)... Bizce bu farkın sebebi TEVRAT'ın, inmesinden 600 yıl sonra kaleme alınmasıdır. AĞRI Dağı daha yüksektir ve Yahudiler onu bu şerefe daha layık buldukları için değiştirmekte beis görmemişlerdir!.. Ancak KUR'AN'ın verdiği bilgi daha gerçekçidir. CUDİ, MEZAPOTAMYA'ya, KONYA'ya daha yakındır ve ilk yerleşimler bu bölgelerde olmuştur. 

TEVRAT, TUFAN sonrasını daha teferruatlı anlatır ve bize TüRKLER ile ilgili çok değerli bilgiler verir: 

- "Ve gemiden çıkan NUH'un oğulları SAM, HAM ve YAFET idiler. Ve bütün yeryüzüne yayılanlar bunlardan oldu... _KENAN'ın atası HAM, (bir gün) babasının çıplaklığını gördü, kardeşlerine söyledi... (Utanan) SAM ile YAFET babalarının çıplaklığını örttüler... Ve NUH dedi: 'KENAN lanetli olsun!..Kardeşlerine kullar kulu olacaktır! SAM'ın ALLAH'ı RAB, mubarek olsun, ve KENAN ona kul olsun! ALLAH, YAFET'e genişlik versin!..SAM'ın çadırlarında otursun!..Ve KENAN ona kul olsun!..' " 

Bilindiği gibi HAM, eski KENAN diyarı olan şimdiki FİLİSTİN (İSRAİL) halkının atası idi. Bu bölge Sayda şehrinden Gazza'ya kadar uzanıyordu. Yahudiler bu gruba sahip çıkarlar... Ancak TEVRAT'tan anladığımıza göre, bu kabileler lanetlenmiş ve diğerlerine kulluk etmeğe mahkum edilmişlerdir. KENAN, SEBA, BABİL, AKAD halkı ve Kral NEMRUD bu oğuldan olmadır. Tarihi gelişmeler bu laneti gerçek yapmıştır. 

HAM soyu ilerde Hint-Aurupailerin ve Afrikalıların da atası olmuştur. SAM ise ASUR ve ARAMİ halklarının, yani şimdi ARAP dediğimiz halkların atası idi. SAM'la ilgili dua da kabul olunmuş, Hz. MUSA, hZ. isa Yüce Peygamberimiz Hz. MUHAMMED ve ALLAH idrakinin zirveye ulaştığı İSLAM dini, Arabistan'da ortaya çıkmıştır... 

3. oğul YAFES ise, biz TüRK IRKI HALKLAR'ın atasıdır. Görüldüğü gibi, hadislerden ve KUR'AN'dan çok önce TEVRAT'ta da, en büyük iltifata mazhar olmuş millet TüRKLER'dir. Hz. NUH'un, en sevgili oğlu YAFES için ettiği dua, çok derin manalıdır ve olduğu gibi gerçekleşmiştir. 

YAFES'in torunu olan TüRKLER, yüzlerce boy halinde, dünyaya EN üOK YAYILAN MİLLET olma özelliğine sahiptirler. Aynı zamanda dünyada EN üOK DEVLET KURMUş OLAN MİLLET olma imtiyazını da ellerinde bulundurmaktadırlar!..(Ek l) TüRKLER gerçekten de 900 yıllarından itibaren Arapların çadırlarında, ülkelerinde oturmaya başlamışlardır. Yine aynı tarihlerden başlıyarak Hıtay'ı, Hindistan'ı, Kuzey Afrika'yı ve Avrupa'yı hakimiyetlerine almışlardır. 

YAFES'e dönersek; GOMER, MAGOG. MADAİ, TİRAS, YAVAN, TUBAL(TUVAL), MEşEü adlı oğulları.... GOMAR (SüMER), MAGOG (GOG-MAGOG gibi), MADAİ (MEDLER) aşina gelmektedir... 

GOMAR'ın TOGARMİ, RIFAT (DİCLE ve FIRAT) ve AşKENAZ oğulları.... AşKENAZ, HAZAR soyundan olan DOĞU AVRUPA MUSEVüLERİ'ne verilen addır... 

ve YAVAN'ın oğlu TARşİş bize ismen çok aşina geliyor... Bu kelimeler TüRKüE özellikler taşımaktadır. 

TOGARMİ'nin (HZ. NUH'un YAFES'ten torunu) on oğlu vardır ki, bunlar UYGUR, TİROS, AVAR, HUN, BARSİL, ZARNA (TARNİYAKLI), KOZAR (HAZAR), SANAR, BULGAR ve SüBİR'dir. 

İşte biz de bunu diyoruz. Bütün KAFKAS, TüRKİSTAN (ORTAASYA), SİBİRYA ve ANADOLU halklarının atası bir!.. HZ. NUH'un oğlu YAFES'ten geldikleri için YAFETİK olarak adlandırılırlar. YAFES'in en az üç oğlundan (GOMAR, MAGOG, MADAİ) geldikleri için SüMER, GOG, MAGOG, GUR, GUZ, OĞUZ, MACAR olarak adlandırılırlar. Ve TOGARMİ'nin on oğlundan çoğalarak pek çok soy ve boya ayrılmışlar, yüzlerce oymak ve aşiret halinde dünyaya yayılmışlardır. 

Esasta ARAPLAR ve YAHUDİLER'in atası olarak bilinen SAM'ın oğullarının adları da dikkat çekicidir: ELüM, AşUR, ARPAKşAD, LUD ve ARAM... Bunlardan ELüM'ın bir TüRK BOYU olduğunu anlatmıştık. ASUR konusunu da bu bölümde anlattık. Hatta HİNDİSTAN'da ASUR diye bilinen bir TüRK aşireti olduğunu dile getirdik. ARPAKşAD da Türkçe çağrışım yapmaktadır. 

ARPAKşAD'ın oğlu SELAH, onun oğlu EBER...(Aflyon-Bolvadin yakınlarında bir EBER gölü vardır.) EBER'in iki oğlu oldu: PELEG ve YOKTAN!.. PELEG taksim-bölme anlamına gelmesine rağmen PELASGLAR'ı çağrıştırıyor... YOKTAN ise tam bir Türkçe ad... 

Bu, KUR'AN'a ve KİTAB-I MUKADDES'e (TEVRAT kısmına) dayanarak belirlenmiş soyumuzdur. 

İlerde KüZIM MİRşAN'ın tesbitlerini incelerken göreceğimiz gibi, atalarımızın 15.000 yıl öncesinde yaptığı duvar resimlerinde kullanmaya başladığı sembolik işaretler, daha sonra tamgalara, onlar da ORHUN KİTABELERİ'nde kemale eren GüK-TüRK ALFABESİ'ne dönüşmüştür. 

GüK-TüRK sanıldığı gibi, bir devletin adı olmaktan ziyade, GüK'ten gelen TüRK, KUTSAL İNSAN anlamındadır. 

GüK-TüRK ALFABESİ'ni teşkil eden harf ve tamgalar, MOGOLİSTAN'dan, DOĞU AVRUPA'ya yayılmıştır. KAFKASYA, AHADOLU, TüRKİSTAN, HİNDİSTAN, hatta MISIR'da bile görülür. KUZEY ve GüNEY AMERİKA'da KIZILDERİLİ ve AZTEK mabetlerinde rastlanır!.. 

İşte bu ortak kültür ve yazıyı temel alarak bahsini ettiğimiz bütün akraba soy, boy, oymak ve aşiretleri TüRK adı altında topluyoruz. GüK-TüRK olduğumuz için!... KUTSAL İNSAN olduğumuz için!... HZ. NUH'un TEVRAT'ta övülen oğlunun soyundan geldiğimiz ve KUR'AN'da övülen bir MİLLET olduğumuz için!... 

TEVRAT'ta HZ. İBRAHİM'in babası olarak geçen TERAH adının, TURHAN veya HERODOT'ta geçen TYRRHEN kelimesine yakınlığı açıktır. TERAH, EBER'in torunlarındandır. Kaldı ki, İslam'da Hz. İbrahim'in babasının adı üZER (HAZAR-üZERü) olarak bilinir. HZ. İBRAHİM'in karısı SüRü, cariyesi HACER'den başka KETURA (KANTURA) adında bir eşi daha vardı. Bu kelimenin HAN-I TURAN ve HANIM TURHAN (TüRK Hakanının kızı) anlamına geldiği belirtilmektedir. İslam'ın ilk dönemlerinde müslüman olan TüRKLER, "iBRAHİM atamız, İSMAİL amcamız" derler, böylece KANTURA'nın oğullarından geldiklerini belirtmek isterlerdi. 

Peki, Batılılar'ın THRRYEN diye bildikleri TURHAN nedir?.. ETRüSKLER'dir!.. ETRüSKLER İtalya'ya nasıl geldi?... Bunu HERODOT şöyle anlatır: 

- "ANADOLU'nun LİDYA bölgesinde kral Atyos zamanında şiddetli bir açlık başgösterdi. Kral halkını ikiye ayırdı... TYRRHENOS adlı oğluna bir grubu alıp kendine yeni bir vatan aramasını söyledi." 

- "TYRRHENOS yanındakilerle birlikte İzmir'e geldi, gemiler yapıp denize açıldı. Adriyatik yolu ile İtalya'nın doğusundaki Umbriya sahillerine ulaştı ve oraya yerleşti. LİDYALILAR İtalya'ya varınca liderlerinin adını aldılar : THYRRHEN!.." 

Yani TUR-HAN!... TüRK HANI!.. TüRKLERİN HAKANI!.. 

email: [email protected]

----------

